# Kindle Fire Fastboot Without Idme



## agrabren

So a big concern with any recovery on the Kindle Fire is that you can't boot to fastboot/recovery if you can't boot into system (at least far enough to get adb shell working). Great news! We've found the cure! It's the same as the 'Factory Cable' for the Motorola Atrix. For those handy do-it-yourself folks, it's a pull-up resister on the USB_ID pin. I don't have the specific resistor size, since I was in a hurry (I didn't use a resistor, it was full-on pull-up, but that's bad practice).

This won't help you if you're out-and-about and screw up your device, but it does mean that your device is far less easy to brick.


----------



## teookie

Cool! I'd be willing to experiment with resistor values to find the right one. Once you boot up this way, is it easy to power off, remove the resistor, and then boot normally?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------

